# Dearborn heater conversion, how safe is it?



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Had an old Dearborn heater converted over to propane for use in our cabin. I had the heater professionally done, so not worried about that. The cabin is a brand new 16 x 40, we had built on our place, and is very well insulated, so no drafts will be present. 
The heater will be run off of a 20 gallon bottle, that will be kept outside and underneath the cabin. It will be plumbed up thru the floor with appropriate black pipe fittings, hoses and a stop on the inside. The bottle has a new regulator on it as well, that is adapted for the heater. 
My plan was to use the Dearborn heater to get the cabin warmed up and use 2) 1500 watt electric heaters to maintain the heat inside. I havent installed it yet, but hooked it up in my garage and it did great.
Question is, how worried should I be about carbon monoxide, while using this heater indoors? Also plan on installing a carbon monoxide detector.
Thanks for you help.........


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

We have one in our camp and like you said it works great. We generally only light it after we get in and in the mornings. Turned off when we sleep. We don't worry about the fumes as we are generally in and out a lot during those times. If you are going to use it at night, I would recommend cracking a window or two for ventilation. My grandmother had a couple and she used them much the same as we do. She NEVER slept with them on, but there were so many quilts on the beds at her house you could barely roll over. LOL


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have a propane one too with the added fan.

never been an issue, but we don't sleep w it on either


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

I have one in the boat barn storage unit no conversion needed as long as your tank has a regulator on it 2 year and no problems.


----------

